# Defensive-minded back up Center



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napear was talking today. Said he could be had for a 2 year contract, at about 3.5 million....

Scot Pollard.

Worth it? He has only average 45 games per season the past 4 years, so that is definetly a downside.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Doesn't address all our needs, but then again no one left on the market does. We harp on shotblocking, but we need all sorts of D from our bigs... and Scott is better than the time he got in Indy, I never understood why he player well for us, and then couldn't get off the bench there. 

I like Scot, and it would be a low risk move. He used to be solid, but with his lack of playing time in Indy, who knows now. I would be cool with it, but on a side note, Petrie never seems to bring players back, so I wouldn't hold my breathe.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Artestify! said:


> Napear was talking today. Said he could be had for a 2 year contract, at about 3.5 million....
> 
> Scot Pollard.
> 
> Worth it? He has only average 45 games per season the past 4 years, so that is definetly a downside.


Scot Pollard?


ew.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I wouldn't mind him back but his back is shot.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

No, Pollard is a solid player and a funny guy but he dosen't really help our shotblocking problems.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If they sign Pollard, is definitely an improvement over Vitaly Potapenko.


----------

